# Game thread, Grizzlies vs Bulls, Jan 13, 2007, WGN SS, 7:30 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> If the Chicago Bulls are going to make a playoff run, they are going to need to learn to put opponents away.
> 
> Chicago gets a good chance to do that Saturday when it hosts the team with the worst winning percentage in the NBA - the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> ...


Edited: the article was pasted in twice. -- DaBullz

http://www.nba.com/games/20070113/MEMCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Memphis Grizzlies </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 27 (.250)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>7 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>2 - 16</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 17 (.541)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>15 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>101.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.452</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.475</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>38.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.444</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gasol, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Miller, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Atkins, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Warrick, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Swift, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gay, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stoudamire, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Roberts, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lowry, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Cardinal, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kinsey, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Tsakalidis, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Tony Barone</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

From the Herald this morning:



> Lineup change on table: The Bulls’ coaching staff will continue to explore the idea of moving Ben Gordon back into the starting lineup in place of cold-shooting point guard Chris Duhon, who has hit just 1 of his last 25 shots from 3-point range.
> 
> Slow starts haven’t really been an issue for the Bulls during their recent slump. But coach Scott Skiles pointed out that a new starting lineup can affect a team in a number of ways.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

Also stuff on Lu's slump, Malik Allen's injury, and Wallace's back.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I say bulls go up by 25 pts and blow it and lose by 5 pts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No Noce and no Wallace for this game . As if things couldn't get bad enough :sigh:. Just heard that we're gonna start PJ, Tyrus and GORDON(abt ****ing time). Oh well...don't really know what to expect from this game. I'll be an optimist/homer and say BULLS get it done for tonight.

Bulls 97
Grizzlies 93

GORDON 30 points


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> No Noce and no Wallace for this game . As if things couldn't get bad enough :sigh:. Just heard that we're gonna start PJ, Tyrus and GORDON(abt ****ing time). Oh well...don't really know what to expect from this game. I'll be an optimist/homer and say BULLS get it done for tonight.
> 
> Bulls 97
> Grizzlies 93
> ...


Wow, Gordon-Hinrich-Deng-Thomas-Brown? Seems like a pretty cool lineup to me! It will be fun to watch, at least.

I'm mostly excited about Tyrus, I think.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Team's down to two quality starters/scorers and a bunch of bench dreg.

Couldn't come at a better time, against a team with a horrible record.

Going to be fun watching PJ Brown chase Gasol around.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

All the players are smiling because they know they are getting playing time tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PJ Brown with a TON of speed outta the huddle during the starting line-ups. tyrus with the HUGE grin.


why do i have a feeling this is going to be a brutal game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Man, Thomas does so many small things and his length is so huge on both defense, and the offensive glass, its amazing Skiles' has kept him even out of a reserve role. Is Skiles just an idiot? Come on.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> PJ Brown with a TON of speed outta the huddle during the starting line-ups. tyrus with the HUGE grin.
> 
> 
> why do i have a feeling this is going to be a brutal game?


Yeah, whats up with that? Did Skiles put on the happy gas in the locker room???

Gordon espically... his a happy camper.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

A glimpse of the Bulls future front court in Deng and TT??

Looks good to me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does PJ Brown realize he might be able to alter some shots if he jumps? The guy is an idiot, he's a bum, he should get his *** traded asap.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> No Noce and no Wallace for this game . As if things couldn't get bad enough :sigh:. Just heard that we're gonna start PJ, Tyrus and GORDON(abt ****ing time). Oh well...don't really know what to expect from this game. I'll be an optimist/homer and say BULLS get it done for tonight.
> 
> Bulls 97
> Grizzlies 93
> ...


I actually think the Bull win tonight because Wallace and Noc are out: kinda' like a New York after the brawl thing. Shortened rotation; different look to the offense which has stagnated.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a stupid foul

Hinrich's having all kinds of trouble scoring outside, you should let him shoot until he starts making some shots.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Our interior defense is piss weak, espically without Wallace. PJ is just well PJ, and TT isn't smart enough yet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why does Hinrich have to act like every foul called on him is a bad call, and like its a joke? Suck it up.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng needs a bounce back game tonight. His been playing poorly the last two games. You don't want to have 3 bad games in a row, all his potential all star spot will be in ruins..


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Gordon looked so happy in the intros, time to show your stuff. Either that or everyone smokes up before the game

This needs to be a blowout. Make Pau demand a trade similar to how we did AI


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have just two TO all game so far


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

eymang said:


> Gordon looked so happy in the intros, time to show your stuff. Either that or everyone smokes up before the game
> 
> This needs to be a blowout. Make Pau demand a trade similar to how we did AI


Happy that Wallace isn't on the court??

Or maybe they are happy that they won't accidentally hit or injuried by Noc's elbows on an erratic play.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Either the Grizzlies flop a lot, or the Bulls are getting a lot of calls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls have just two TO all game so far


Its only first quarter, the turnovers will pick up later on in the game. Its the Bulls, they are notorious for stupid turnovers. Expect them to come from Hinrich, Gordon and TT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:47.0 CHI - Layup by M. Sweetney. Assist: B. Gordon

Friendly scorekeeper.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Deng needs a bounce back game tonight. His been playing poorly the last two games. You don't want to have 3 bad games in a row, all his potential all star spot will be in ruins..




bouncing quite nicely so far. that dunk was awesome. 

and nice moves by the fat man!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Sweets with a nice back to the basket move. Man, if only Sweets is 2 inches taller


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We just burst out from the time out with a dunk and lay up from Sweets and two dunks from Deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon gets the start, bulls get a 35 minute quarter. Make that 37. And counting.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Very unselfish play by the Bulls today, they are passing the ball well and playing loose.

We already have 11 assists on 14 fgs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

now do we see why Du is not a miz-boo, people? 

oh yeah. 


:cowboy:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think it should be pointed out.

Ben Gordon
Kirk Hinrich
Thabo Sefolosha
Luol Deng
Tyrus Thomas
Viktar Khryapa
Michael Sweetney

With the exception of PJ Brown, who sucks, and Nocioni and Wallace who are out, Skiles is just using more of the talented players, instead of guys like Griffin, Duhon, Allen, Brown.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

37-21 bulls, nice start, but will they ever finish again?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Lets not get excited though, we're going to have atleast one quarter where we self destruct. Lets just hope its not too much of a big self destruction..

... and it IS the worst team in the league. We SHOULD win this game early, and get it over and done with.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has 4 assists already.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our first start in 30 games w/o Duhon at PG and we score 37 points. Now this Memphis team w/ Fratello gone barely plays any D but it's been a while since the Bulls' offense looked this free flowing so early in the game. It's usually the 2nd qtr with Gordon in where we play our best.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Not-a-miz-boo is in


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

this is my 1st post of this thread.

Thus far i like the new line up without duh-no.

Would love to see Wallace in thier,but i guess he's hurt,so cann't wait to see how the team look's with him in thier.

Last is's about dawn time Skiles,on the line up change.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im glad Skiles has finally gotten over Duhons hypnotic good looks to bench him..

.. but for how much longer can he withhold himself, that is the question.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Not-a-miz-boo is in




henceforth known as "The NAMB" - or maybe not.

"Duh-no" is really good too.

and he clanks another one!

:clap2:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I don't think its only because Gordon was in the starting line up, its also because Ben "the big offensive liability" Wallace is out also. The ball is flowing alot more crisp, we're rebounding well, we're hitting our free throws and we're getting assist with good passing. Good overall play so far..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon has really been hitting his 3 pointers at a much higher clip with the old leather ball..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I don't think its only because Gordon was in the starting line up, its also because Ben "the big offensive liability" Wallace is out also. The ball is flowing alot more crisp, we're rebounding well, we're hitting our free throws and we're getting assist with good passing. Good overall play so far..


Wallace is a hellofa passer. He's not entirely worthless on offense.

PJ Brown is completely useless


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gordon has been on fire from deep since the switch back to the old ball. I'm not sure that has anything to do with it as his 2pt shooting was fine but it is interesting.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel so much better with Duh-no as a reserve.At least he can help with our bench offense with ben coming back into the starting 5.Let's just hope Ben Wallace isn't out to long we don't have many big bodys now with Andy out for the season,and malik out every other game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

C'mon Skiles thats more than enough of Duhon. All the Duhon fans got their taste of him, he can sit back on the bench.

Hinrich was playing well with Gordon, i much rather see that combo.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I don't think its only because Gordon was in the starting line up, its also because Ben "the big offensive liability" Wallace is out also. The ball is flowing alot more crisp, we're rebounding well, we're hitting our free throws and we're getting assist with good passing. Good overall play so far..


Or maybe Memphis is really, really bad. 

I feel sorry for Duhon at this point. Hopefully he hits a 3 pointer soon.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

It sucks that it takes 2 of our best players not playing for this team (meaning playing time) to be happy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geez.

How can anyone watch Kirk and say he doesn't overdribble.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Wallace is a hellofa passer. He's not entirely worthless on offense.
> 
> PJ Brown is completely useless


Yeah, his an above average passer, but i wouldnt go as far as a helluva passer by any means. But how many times have you seen Wallace hold onto the ball a little too long whenever he gets it... or whenever he gets the ball his defender drops off him for him to be seduced into making his open fadeaway jumper.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Ben isn't a liablity on Offense as long as he does what he's surpose to do on D,and Ben,and deng and kirk can get going all at the same time.Then you won't need anything from Ben,just reb and D.Just what we entended to get when we signed him.I think with our struggles i think he got to caught up in trying to do much.Now if we have enough offense he can go back to his old role.Plus with p.j with him p.j can guard other center's and allow Ben to just guard pf's and free lance more on D.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Or maybe Memphis is really, really bad.
> 
> I feel sorry for Duhon at this point. Hopefully he hits a 3 pointer soon.


Memphis being a totally crappy team also helps. But we need this win to get our confidence back. A win is a win and we need to win big..


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

PBrown rapidly increasing his trade value!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Has Gasol forgotten how to shoot free throws?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls built up a 25 point lead? (OK, maybe it was 20) until Gordon sat out.

We're treading water against the Griz with these guys on the court.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

How friendly are the scorekeepers?

Gordon got an assist to sweetney he didn't deserve.

Hinrich turned the ball over twice within 15 seconds and has zero TO on the stat sheet


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Despite that picture that appears under my name I would be willing to extend to Chris Duhon the same courtesy of seeing if he emerges from his slump that I extend to others before I write them off.

They just showed Ben Wallace on the bench ... guess he's not a tie guy, huh?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls built up a 25 point lead? (OK, maybe it was 20) until Gordon sat out.
> 
> We're treading water against the Griz with these guys on the court.


Is Gordon the only player you see on the court? I thought Sloth had a man-crush on Gordon, but your just as bad.

Yes, his a big reason why we've got the lead, we understand already..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we please bring in Gordon for Duhon soon?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Is Gordon the only player you see on the court? I thought Sloth had a man-crush on Gordon, but your just as bad.
> 
> Yes, his a big reason why we've got the lead, we understand already..


Nah.

Deng is rockin' tonight.

I talk a lot about PJ Brown, too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I much rather Thabo not shoot threes like Deng, and just stick with his midrange and slashing towards the basket.

Thabos 3 point shots never look like they're going in, ever.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I much rather Thabo not shoot threes like Deng, and just stick with his midrange and slashing towards the basket.
> 
> Thabos 3 point shots never look like they're going in, ever.


Either do Duhon's, and that doesn't stop him.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

The thing that kind of depresses me is that here are the Bulls with a 25 point lead that, as recent history suggests, isn't safe.

Even though its out of conference, so to speak, the Bulls need a win ... oh never mind me I'm iced in and bored out of my skull.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Nah.
> 
> Deng is rockin' tonight.
> 
> I talk a lot about PJ Brown, too.


Well you've got to give Kirk a little credit today also. His playing alot better than his crappy play over the past month or so..

You can see that playing with Gordon frees up Kirk and his responisbilties alot more..


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Pau Gasol needs to move out of Memphis. His talent is being wasted.

Ok. How about hmmmm Chicago?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wayne: i know what you're thinking at home...

_uh, that memphis sucks? _

wow. pau is pathetic from the line. 

now is the time for foot on the neck. OK???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well you've got to give Kirk a little credit today also. His playing alot better than his crappy play over the past month or so..
> 
> You can see that playing with Gordon frees up Kirk and his responisbilties alot more..


I think having a 25 point lead means Kirk's misses won't hurt as much. He's definately playing better tonight than last game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls built up a 25 point lead? (OK, maybe it was 20) until Gordon sat out.
> 
> We're treading water against the Griz with these guys on the court.


With Gordon benched we now have a 30 point lead, and conceded only 6 points this quarter.

Well im just saying... 

hahaha.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> With Gordon benched we now have a 30 point lead, and conceded only 6 points this quarter.
> 
> Well im just saying...
> 
> hahaha.


Gordon's been in the game for a few minutes now. 

I'm just saying...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng reminds me alot of Drexler minus Drexlers hops. His demeanour on the court is so similar, he just does his thing and his so effective at slashing towards the basket.

His slashing and mid range jumper compliements his game so well.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well you've got to give Kirk a little credit today also. His playing alot better than his crappy play over the past month or so..


I never doubted that Hinrich would emerge from whatever funk he was in ... but yeah he seems to have some renewed energy that's been missing in recent games.



> You can see that playing with Gordon frees up Kirk and his responisbilties alot more..


I'd like to stick with this lineup for a while and see what happens.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We're going to be seeing a few threads about why Sweets doesn't get more playing time and whether Wallace is important to our team after this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3 guards out there right now
That's one way to deal with a three forwards being out for the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its amazing what having a post option and the teams best player on the court will do to an offense....


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

This is like the Miami Heat blowout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks a 4 guard lineup is retarded?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:



> 3 guards out there right now
> That's one way to deal with a three forwards being out for the game.


Now 4 guards.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

andre barrett sighting.

midget lineup.

omg!!

lil' ben! that was crazy!

midget lineup!

:cheer:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon just tore down the entire hoop structure with that dunk.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

WWOOOO Rare Gordon dunk!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

let's see the hi rez photo of the dunk
a rarity


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im glad to see Kirk shooting alot less, and to see Gordon and Deng getting the majority of the shots.

It should always be that way, the team should run sprints if Deng and Gordon don't get the two most amount of shots after each game.

That goes for Noc as well, along with Kirk, Noc has to start shooting alot less i think also.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Man are crowd sucks. Ben is going Jordan and all you hear is a intermitent clapping.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

71-36 Bulls lead at the half.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

a handling against memphis. 71-38. Hmmmm...how will the bulls play in 2nd half. At least we have Gordon starting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im glad to see Kirk shooting alot less, and to see Gordon and Deng getting the majority of the shots.
> 
> It should always be that way, the team should run sprints if Deng and Gordon don't get the two most amount of shots after each game.
> 
> That goes for Noc as well, along with Kirk, Noc has to start shooting alot less i think also.


agreed, Kirk should be a 16 ppg, 10 apg, 1.5 spg type of pg.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What a great half of basketball. Anyone else like the block and grab by Viktor that started the break?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We are all looking like geniuses,with us calling from long ago on the line up change.Look at how smart we look guy's,and it's skiles who get's paid to coach.To me that is stubborness,and stupid all in 1,and if you ever wanted to know who where skiles fav player's or his most fav.It not kirk it's duh-no.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope you guys double the Grizzlies 
I believe


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


>


Finally! A better picture of the underside of Hinrich's left wrist showing the frilly part of his tattoo.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng: 16 points(8-12), 6 rebs, 2 ast, and 3 stls.

Gordon: 21(7-9)(3-5 3pt), 2 rebs and 4 asts.

Hinrich: 12pts(4-7), 2rebs, 6asts and 2 stls.


23 assists on 29 fgs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The lineup Skiles put at the end there tells you all you need to know abt this game 

I knew the Grizzlies were bad but man...they look like a college level team out there.

Gordon's dunk was sweet. Great start to his first start in a long time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Finally! A better picture of the underside of Hinrich's left wrist showing the frilly part of his tattoo.


Looks like a tattoo of a headband to me.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


>



Awwww... thats what i want to see more of. Sloth, see, they are buddies!! Look at that love...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gasol looks lame to me.

Playing on this team may not give him the heart to really try.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

ahhhh but would Hinrich help Gordon up???? That is the question!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> What a great half of basketball. Anyone else like the block and grab by Viktor that started the break?




i got this weird circus sideshow vibe off that, viktor and the lil' guards. right?

it was _awesome_.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Personally, I've never been HEAVILY impressed with Pau Gasol. This game does nothing to change that. He just looks like a strong 2nd option IMO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Awwww... thats what i want to see more of. Sloth, see, they are buddies!! Look at that love...


When Gordon was laying on the ground during training camp asking for water after he was deserted in the desert, Kirk just kicked him.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


>


Maybe Mr. T. can photoshop it so that it looks like Kirk is helping up Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Maybe Mr. T. can photoshop it so that it looks like Kirk is helping up Ben.


I don't think you could just swap heads and make it believable.:biggrin:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> We are all looking like geniuses,with us calling from long ago on the line up change.Look at how smart we look guy's,and it's skiles who get's paid to coach.To me that is stubborness,and stupid all in 1,and if you ever wanted to know who where skiles fav player's or his most fav.It not kirk it's duh-no.



You sure do like small sample sizes. Let's not get too high or too low by judging a season on a half of basketball or a handful of losses. It's a long season. If you reach my age, you'll label to stroke out if you continue to live and die by each game.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe KH is jealous of Gordon's tatoo?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon with the defensive stance..










Brown with the defensive stance... err..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> You sure do like small sample sizes. Let's not get too high or too low by judging a season on a half of basketball or a handful of losses. It's a long season. If you reach my age, you'll label to stroke out if you continue to live and die by each game.


We should judge it based on my opinion. Scott Skiles may have a history of being bald, but I also have a history of never being wrong.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> We should judge it based on my opinion. Scott Skiles may have a history of being bald, but I also have a history of never being wrong.


Im really not in the mood to look through your past posts on numerous threads..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> We should judge it based on my opinion. Scott Skiles may have a history of being bald, but I also have a history of never being wrong.


Sloth,
As my dad said to me countless times, You're at the height of you intelligence. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dunk highlights are fun.

They showed this "I love this game" commercial.

First three plays:
Barbosa hits a three over gordon to win the game
Foye's layup over Hinrich to win the game.
Frye hits a jumper for a Knicks win.

Rub it in guys


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i got this weird circus sideshow vibe off that, viktor and the lil' guards. right?
> 
> it was _awesome_.


Yes indeed!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

iam just glad to see hinrich back at point, he gives us more of a size advantage anyway with him being 6'3 (or 6'4) and 190lbs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need work on their alley-oops.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas two quick fouls.

Viktor off the bench already


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TT really needs to become stronger. If he doesn't want to work out with Wallace, work out with Gordon, or even Deng. 

He needs to bulk up in a major way.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

nybullsfan said:


> iam just glad to see hinrich back at point, he gives us more of a size advantage anyway with him being 6'3 (or 6'4) and 190lbs


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving any to nybullsfan again."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown.

Says it all.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is our killer 3rd quarter ..


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

PJ matches Gasol. 1-7.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm still not real sure about that call against Viktor Khryapa a little bit ago. Perhaps that was ill advised on Khryapa's part but if it was a different referee would it have been a different call?

Yes I realize that might be a dumb question, but the ice has made me dumb.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dahntay Jones looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Get f*ckin Deng and Gordon some shots for crying out loud!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Whose little sister did Mike Miller steal that hair restraint from? 
He looks like a sissy.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Dahntay Jones looks like he's about to cry.


He used to look like that at Duke!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Hope we could win this one.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving any to nybullsfan again."


iam confused what are u talking about?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's the freakin PJ Brown blockk party. Bad on offense, Dwight Howard on defense.

If he learns how to score, he'll have all star potential.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

nybullsfan said:


> iam confused what are u talking about?



I tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon nails a 3
Gordon dishes to Viktor - sweet
Bulls up by 35
and the ball


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sham said:


> It's the freakin PJ Brown blockk party. Bad on offense, Dwight Howard on defense.
> 
> If he learns how to score, he'll have all star potential.


To be fair, he's only getting that many blocks because Pau Gasol refuses to jump.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> Whose little sister did Mike Miller steal that hair restraint from?
> He looks like a sissy.


I see he left his breasts at home too.

I mean God that dude is First Team All-Ugly. Makes Chris Kaman look like George Clooney.

Good player though.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm sorry, but Mike Miller is a good looking man. He just......should shave it off. It doesn't help.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> I tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me.


oh ok i thought i had to rep someone or something lol, but yeah hopefully gordon plays well enough throughout the season so we get better starts to games (while not like this one because starts like this is rare) i think gordon imporved on his strengh and stanima by leaps and bounds this entire season, so he should not get tired like he did in previous years


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We've got a huge glutt of good fowards. Im sure some GM is willing to take one or two of them in return for a good big man.

The more you Viktor play, he could be very effective with more consistent mintues. We have Deng, TT, Noc and Viktor. One or two of them can go in return for a good bigman.. make some calls Paxson. We don't need all 4 of them..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> I'm sorry, but Mike Miller is a good looking man. He just......should shave it off. It doesn't help.


Spoken like a man who likes to play with his balls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Watch as Gordon's +/- goes through the roof as this lineup blows the lead.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> We've got a huge glutt of good fowards. Im sure some GM is willing to take one or two of them in return for a good big man.
> 
> The more you Viktor play, he could be very effective with more consistent mintues. We have Deng, TT, Noc and Viktor. One or two of them can go in return for a good bigman.. make some calls Paxson. We don't need all 4 of them..


Personally, I'm a big fan of Khyrapa. Good in the passing lanes, very good passer, does some of everything well. He'd be the perfect back-up SF IMO. He's also a huge reason why I'm not in favor of paying Nocioni when we really need to plug that PF spot.

Love TT, hope he grows another inch and adds 10-15lbs in the next two season's. Here's what I'm hoping we go into next season with :

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon / Sefolosha
F Deng / Khyrapa
F Thomas / -
C Wallace / -

Add a PF & C either through the draft or trades.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It should be that Deng and Gordon are done for the night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Viktor gonna foul out


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> It should be that Deng and Gordon are done for the night.


Yeah, if the lead is still around 30 by fourth quarter, i don't think any of the starters should be on the court.

They should play TT, Thabo and Viktor all the way through. Let them all foul out if need be..

It would have been nice to see Marty get a full quarters worth of run in this game also. Too bad for his injury..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Two stat lines. Guess whose they are?


14 minutes, 4-8 FG, 5 Reb, 1 ast, 1 blk 10 points

12 minutes, 2-5 FG, 1 reb, 2 ast, 2 blk 4 points


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Looks like the Grizzlies have thrown in the towel. Who on earth is Kinsey?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NAMB getting garbage time minutes.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

what fell on the court?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">1:05</td><td> CHI - A. Griffin made a 19-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: M. Sweetney</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Assist.

:lol:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is one 40 point lead I see the bulls keeping.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

This game has turned into kind of a laugher but I want to see the last 12 minutes anyway.

I HATE that I can't get this game in HD.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, can the bulls win by 50+?

LOL sweetney looks kinda out of proportion


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Assuming the starters don't play anymore tonight.

Gordon's now shooting 46% and 40% from 3pt land


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Duhon finally sticks a 3..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Too bad Michael Sweetney doesn't weigh 40lbs less. He looks absolutely sad running up the court. Hell of a low post scorer though.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Assuming the starters don't play anymore tonight.
> 
> Gordon's now shooting 46% and 40% from 3pt land


Thats very good percentages for a guard, espically for a 6'1 shooting guard at that.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Barrett, Duhon, Griffin, Thomas, Sweetney.

Now that's definitely a new one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Thats very good percentages for a guard, espically for a 6'1 shooting guard at that.


Seems like yesterday the numbers were like 40% and 32%

He's been playing solid for a long stretch of games to get his averages where they are.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Too bad Michael Sweetney doesn't weigh 40lbs less. He looks absolutely sad running up the court. Hell of a low post scorer though.


I agree, his such a solid low post player and a good rebounder also. His also got a good reach and he blocks a fair amount of shots.

Its just that his so damn fat and unfit. He has 11 points and 8 rebounds in 16 mins, thats effective. He just needs to lose weight, and he deserves around 20-25mins a game. He can easily become our 6th man or even our starter..

He needs to really put his head down and get fit this off season, and become that low post threat for us. He has all the tools, just a little too much gutt to go along with it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our next game is the Spurs. I don't think we'll see Barrett in that game.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

it would be funny if gasol demanded a trade within the next week then we would have a way of making stars want to leave (iverson) lol


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TT has alot to learn.. that boy is lost out there at times, most of the time.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, this thread has slowed down since the bulls are up big. If the bulls would've blown this lead, this thread would be out of control with complaints.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> why do i have a feeling this is going to be a brutal game?




BRUTAL for _memphis_. they just gave up.

bulls needed this one, any way they could get it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That's how bad Memphis is.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is ben wallace attending the game tonight?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweetney with an actually impressive double-double. Lot of minutes, too, and he's still doing well.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Stop making stupid fouls and lets end this game already!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I had to look it up.

Barrett had 4 points all season. That layup was his 6th points.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I swear refs hate us,they never give us any call's and are alway's quick to make call's on us.It so f'in annoying sometimes because in close game's they really steal the life out of our team.I really think 1 day the bulls have to do an investigation on how we are ref as opposed to other team's that play similar to us.I bet they will find out that it's not even.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a nail biter.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The good:

Our big 3 did the job, Gordon, Deng and Hinrich. Our three best players doing their business..

Deng: 18 pts, 6 rebs and 3 asts.

Gordon: 24 pts, 2 rebs and 6 asts.

Hinrich: 20 pts, 3 rebs, 8 asts.

Our passing was great, and also our low turnovers(minus TT's occasional mental blocks that lead to turnovers)

Suprise bench players,

Sweets: 13 pts and 11 rebs.

Viktor: 12pts and 5 rebs.

The bad:

Tyrus Thomas. He continues to tease us with his super athletic ability but also continues to dissapoint us with his low basketball IQ, and cluelessness on the court.

The ugly:

The Memphis Grizzlies.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

HEY! WAS THAT MARTY VICIOUS WALKING INTO THE TUNNEL AFTER BEN GORDON AT THE END THERE!!!

I hope so!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The old men doing their thing on D.

Griffin with 5 steals and Brown with 5 blocks.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Look Eddy, Sweetney actually can jump to grap a rebound.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

111-66

that's incredible. memphis doesn't even equal the bulls HALFTIME mark of 71 points.

lucky win #21

i sense a streak coming. 

let's pull the upset monday v. spurs in an EARLY game at HOME. 



:cheer:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> BRUTAL for _memphis_. they just gave up.
> 
> bulls needed this one, any way they could get it.


Memphis gave up like the eighth game of the season. Then Gasol came back, Fratello got fired, and the players started playing again. Now, we quit again a couple games ago. No one employed by that franchise could care less.

MemphisX said it right back in November. The Memphis Grizzlies are the "get right" team of 2006-07. Your team struggling? Play the Grizzlies. You'll "get right" lickety-split.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Team owner Michael Heisley: "So what your saying is, if we play more like this, we'll have a better chance of getting Oden??"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Perhaps the lesson from this game is that you don't need offense on the bench - you need to blow 'em out early (if you can) and your bench just needs to tread water.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Didi ben wallace attended the game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lister333 said:


> Didi ben wallace attended the game?


Yes, nice suit, and his hair in cornrows.

No headband.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

this game is what we all expect this year from our big 3,with noc slipping in and out at time's off the bench.I think skiles though messed everything up with not allowing deng,ben and kirk to jell.Still i don't think they have,but tonight was a good idea of what they are capable of when they are all on the same page.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A good game on right now.

Phoenix up 9 over Orlando with 6:00 left in Q4


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The future.










The past.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix now up just 4 with 4:07 left


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> HEY! WAS THAT MARTY VICIOUS WALKING INTO THE TUNNEL AFTER BEN GORDON AT THE END THERE!!!
> 
> I hope so!


I hope so too ... that guy did look like he had a lot of neck so maybe it was.

Definitely good to see him up and around.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Gordon helps Bulls crush Grizzlies, end three-game slide* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> 
CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Ben Gordon took advantage of a rare 
appearance in the starting lineup.

Gordon scored 24 points to lead five players in double figures
as the Chicago Bulls cruised to a 111-66 triumph over the
Memphis Grizzlies that snapped a three-game slide.

Kirk Hinrich had 20 points and eight assists and Luol Deng
scored 18 points for the Bulls, who won easily despite the
absence of Ben Wallace and Andres Nocioni. Wallace sat out with
a sore back and Nocioni served a one-game suspension for
elbowing New Jersey's Mikki Moore on Thursday.

Gordon started the first six games of the season before bringing
his scoring power off the bench. He is averaging 22.5 points
as a reserve.

Chicago closed the first quarter with an aggressive 13-3 burst
to grab a 37-21 lead. Gordon, Deng and Mike Sweeney combined
for all the points during the run.

In the second period, the Bulls extended the lead to 59-27 on
Deng's basket with 3:19 remaining that capped a 12-0 surge.
Chicago outscored Memphis, 34-17, in the quarter.

Pau Gasol collected 16 points and 13 rebounds and Chucky Atkins
scored 14 points off the bench for the Grizzlies, who shot just
30 percent (21-of-69) from the floor.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Hinrich **helps Bulls crush Grizzlies, end three-game slide*
> <!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message -->
> CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Kirk Hinrich had 20 points and eight
> assists and Luol Deng scored 18 points for the Bulls, who won
> ...


Fixed it.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

DaBullz, covering all bases so as not to offend anyone :biggrin:

I know this was Memphis, but seriously, our starting lineup looked pretty dang good tonight. I say, keep it! Let Noc and Duh-no come off the bench, fit Big Ben in whenever he's ready.

Agree with MS taking off some weight. That boy has a lot of potential and a good basketball IQ...just lay off the DQ, Sweets!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bball_1523 said:


> lol, this thread has slowed down since the bulls are up big. If the bulls would've blown this lead, this thread would be out of control with complaints.


 shouldn't it though?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The Gordon dunk made me jump out of my seat. :yay:

Thabo is a great rebounder. He pulled down 9 boards tonight. What's great is he can grab them in traffic too, not just the long ones that guards usually get. 

Tyrus looks like he's lost weight. :no: That said, the combo of Thomas/Deng seems like it could work in the long-run. Interesting note on Thomas: He wears contact lenses. I saw one of the trainers putting drops in his eyes before the game. Maybe that's why he was having problems with one of his eyes in the 2nd half?

Rudy Gay is overrated. I said it before the draft. I'd rather have Battier. I don't think Gay will ever be a 'star' because he can't create his own shots. Deng is the same way, but Deng gets away with it because he can score in other ways. 

Sweets. Who cares if he's fat. The guy produces every time he gets the chance. The offense is much more diversified when he's in the game, because he's our best low-post guy and he can pass the ball from down there too. He's a good pairing with either Wallace or Thomas because they can rotate over and provide weak-side help whenever he gets burned on D.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> The Gordon dunk made me jump out of my seat. :yay:
> 
> Tyrus looks like he's lost weight. :no: That said, the combo of Thomas/Deng seems like it could work in the long-run. Interesting note on Thomas: He wears contact lenses. I saw one of the trainers putting drops in his eyes before the game. Maybe that's why he was having problems with one of his eyes in the 2nd half?
> 
> ...


Rudy's gonna be a star....gonna take him some time

I also hope the Deng/Thomas F combo is our future. If Tyrus grew another inch and put on some weight, I'd feel much better about it.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


>


One is a high percentage shot, the other is not.
:biggrin:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Boy it was nice to see the nice rebounding edge we had. Not often do we get that.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

No Gordon dunk picture?



SALO said:


> Thabo is a great rebounder. He pulled down 9 boards tonight. What's great is he can grab them in traffic too, not just the long ones that guards usually get.


It's those long rebounds that our guards couldn't grab that's been hurting us. And Thabo is clearly the answer. Skiles gotta find a way to get Thabo involved in the game more.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> No Gordon dunk picture?
> 
> 
> 
> It's those long rebounds that our guards couldn't grab that's been hurting us. And Thabo is clearly the answer. Skiles gotta find a way to get Thabo involved in the game more.


The thing that has been disappointing about Thabo is his assists. He's been touted as being capable of playing point guard, but he's not putting up good assist numbers at all.


----------

